# New Suzuki 115 Outboard



## carolina1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

Recently acquired a 2011 Suzuki 115 4-stroke outboard. The engine only has approx 4 hours on it. I currently don't have the owners manual for proper break in of the engine. If you have a second, could someone post it here. Thanks!!!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is my experience because I've owned all brands. They usually say to not run over half throttle for the first 5 gallons. What I do is not to open it full throttle right off of the start, just ease up to full plane. After using a full tank run it all you want. That is what the warranty is for. I'm sure you can google a owners manual at there site.


----------



## carolina1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've tried to google a manual, from Suzuki or anywhere else. No luck. Those things are heavily guarded!!!!


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.suzukimarine.com/faq/pur...s manual or service manual for my suzuki.aspx


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Check You Tube.


----------

